# Marge Simpson in Versace- Hot or Not



## jdepp_84 (Jul 17, 2007)

These are the real dresses


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 17, 2007)

Haha that's cute! I do like the dresses.


----------



## Lia (Jul 17, 2007)

I liked! LOL

But the dress looks best as a cartoon than IRL


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2007)

lol, love it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Manda (Jul 17, 2007)

haha very hot!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 18, 2007)

I love the purple dress but I really dont like the one marge is wearing. It makes her look flat chested and ugly. It looks better on the model.. LOL


----------



## Aprill (Jul 18, 2007)

Marge is hot!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 18, 2007)

haah oh wow, marge is definitely sexy here, shes pushed up the sex appeal, and the new hair also! woah


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 18, 2007)

marge is ALWAYS steamin!!!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## KatJ (Jul 18, 2007)

Tooo cute!


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 18, 2007)

Haha! I likee.


----------



## marmara (Jul 18, 2007)

cute


----------



## ivette (Jul 18, 2007)

hot


----------



## magosienne (Jul 18, 2007)

she rocks !!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 19, 2007)

hot


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

Too cute.


----------



## Shelley (Jul 19, 2007)

Marge is smokin'


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 19, 2007)

Deffinately a hottie!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2007)

Marge is such a hottie!


----------



## dallaswahm (Jul 19, 2007)

Marge with her hair down... HOT!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 19, 2007)

WOAH marge simpson with her hair down


----------



## babyangel (Jul 21, 2007)

Cool, modern.



Babyangel


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 21, 2007)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## rachiexo (Jul 21, 2007)

i like it ! and i love that shade of purple too.


----------

